# Constipation, old hedgie



## HaineTheHedgie (Feb 27, 2019)

My 3 year old hedgie Haine has been constipated on and off for a bit, but it's been every night for the last week, week and a half. I thought it might be because she occasionally eats her paper bedding (I have fleece bedding coming in the mail to fix that), but since it's happening every night and I don't think she's eating THAT much bedding, I'm wondering if it's her food? I've been feeding her Rachel Ray Nutrish chicken and rice flavored cat food since I got her a year and a half ago since that was what her previous owner fed her and it seemed decent and she likes it. But since she's older now, does she need special cat food for older animals? I know cats and dogs can't eat the same things when they get older and Haine is approaching old age, so I was wondering if hedgehogs also need a special diet at this age? She still eats most of her food, but she isn't pooping as much and has trouble when she does. I'm thinking about calling my vet, but since she's otherwise fine I thought I'd see if anyone here could give me any insight first. Thanks!


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Hedgehog get most of their fibre from insects so how many feeding? Lack of fibre generally causes constipation. Lack of fibre can build up over time not showing my affect and then get worse. 

Ik that too much dry can also cause blockages/constipation. Maybe try increasing the moisture in the diet with wet food 1-2 times a week and see if that helps at all


----------



## HaineTheHedgie (Feb 27, 2019)

Okay, thank you! I'll try that. I've been having issues getting her to eat insects, but I have some gut loaded super worms coming in soon, hopefully she'll eat those. I'll also try the wet food. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Ellisyve (Jul 27, 2016)

Hi. 
I have had some success with helping a hedgie with constipation. I fed her cooked pumpkin or butternut squash- 1/2 a teaspoon daily - mixed well into wet cat food( a fish flavoured one seems to conceal the taste of she is picky) 
This is just to get things moving. I suggest feeding pumpkin 3 times a week once she is more comfortable. The veg isn’t broken down and acts as bulk while retaining its own moisture. Insect chitin is also “ roughage” but doesn’t retain moisture and can just become impacted in a sluggish bowel. 
I boil pumpkin/ squash in unsalted water and fill ice cube trays. It’s great to keep some on hand for emergencies. Canned pumpkin is good too- just look out for Any added salt or sugar.
Pumpkin can also soothe an irritable gut and helps with diarroea .
Hope your hedgie feels better soon.


----------



## jwngr (Dec 7, 2017)

Just a thought here, have you tried giving her a bath? I know whenever I give one of my boys (4 of them) a bath they usually poop right away. I think the warm water gets them going, I've done this in the past thinking my Sammy was constipated. He went real good in the warm water, which helped relieve my concerns.


----------

